# Westin / Sheraton properties are now available to book for MVC owners! [MERGED]



## craigc (Nov 30, 2022)

I logged in this am to look for a Jan date in St Thomas and the Sheraton and Westin properties are listed for bookings !!


----------



## Fallenone (Nov 30, 2022)

Was about to post this. Until I found out at the end I still can't. Showing everything as invalid or 0. But I think we're close!


----------



## craigc (Nov 30, 2022)

Fallenone said:


> Was about to post this. Until I found out at the end I still can't. Showing everything as invalid or 0. But I think we're close!


I just tried Mexico and it let me go all the way till the end:


----------



## Jim Mc (Nov 30, 2022)

The Westin and Sheraton properties are now list in the Marriott Web site property lists.  

Now has any body been able to book one yet.  I think this will be "no" for quite awhile until those owners start depositing,

Let me know when you actual book a week this way


----------



## craigc (Nov 30, 2022)

Westin / Sheraton properties are now available to book for MVC owners! [MERGED]
					

I logged in this am to look for a Jan date in St Thomas and the Sheraton and Westin properties are listed for bookings !!




					tugbbs.com
				




It looks as if you can book.


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Nov 30, 2022)

Looks like one other website functional change came with this integration.   Where you used to be able to search for up to 15 resorts in a single search, they have now limited that to 7.  Maybe their only way to reduce likelihood of "Fatal Error" messages while searching availability for multiple properties.


----------



## Jim Mc (Nov 30, 2022)

wish there was a way to search one property for any opening over a period of time, say six months....


----------



## BigDawgTUG (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim Mc said:


> wish there was a way to search one property for any opening over a period of time, say six months....


If they made it more like the Interval search function, which they now own, not only could you do that, but you could also be able to search across multiple or all properties over a designated period of time.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Nov 30, 2022)

I was just able to successfully book the Westin Lagunamar for 5 nights in August 2023!!!!


----------



## MauiLover (Nov 30, 2022)

I was just able to book five nights at the Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale in June.


----------



## 10spro (Nov 30, 2022)

I was surfing around to see about the new Westin options, and it tells me that I don't have enough points, so I can't access any details. I don't remember that happening before. It means if I want to rebook something that I already have, I have to cancel that first to release the points, then go back and hope the new booking is still available.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 30, 2022)

Jim Mc said:


> The Westin and Sheraton properties are now list in the Marriott Web site property lists.
> 
> Now has any body been able to book one yet.  I think this will be "no" for quite awhile until those owners start depositing,
> 
> Let me know when you actual book a week this way



I elected points for my WKOVN week. The I deposited my 7N WKOVRN and got 8325 Abound points. Then I re-booked into WKOVRN for 3N to match up with my 9N at MOC. I used my Abound points to book into WKOVRN.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 30, 2022)

I just booked Westin Kierland Villas for 7 nights in Feb 2023.  

I hope these are real ressys as there was a ton of availability which surprised me a bit.


----------



## NJDave (Nov 30, 2022)

I looked to add two nights to our oceanfront 1 bedroom at WKOVRN.  There is no availability on Vistana's site for oceanfront (only Island and Ocean view), but I can reserve it through Marriott.


----------



## Red elephant (Nov 30, 2022)

I booked 1 bedroom premium Westin Kierland for October using SVR enrollment to Abound. Did not want to wait 8 months to use staroptions. If it’s still available then will book with staroptions and cancel abound reservation . Not sure which is cost effective at this point. It was only 1350 points for 5 nights.


----------



## Bodie (Nov 30, 2022)

Oh, so close.  Westin Carib loaded but none of the hotel/luxury resis.  Sunny says no one available and to call during biz hours. Huh? Haven’t scrolled anything else.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Nov 30, 2022)

10spro said:


> I was surfing around to see about the new Westin options, and it tells me that I don't have enough points, so I can't access any details. I don't remember that happening before. It means if I want to rebook something that I already have, I have to cancel that first to release the points, then go back and hope the new booking is still available.


It has always been like that for Destination Points.  You'll have to call or use the chat.


----------



## craigc (Nov 30, 2022)

Just picked up 12 nights at Westin Lagunamar.


----------



## Wahoo (Nov 30, 2022)

Many of the Westin resorts are wide-open for booking between Jan 1, 2023 through December 2023.  The volume of availability is surprising to me, to the point where I fear this might be another massive MVC IT debacle.  Might the MVC site be showing lots of availability that is not _truly _available?  When I looked about an hour ago, Westin Kierland was available for check-in for a 5-night stay every single day from January 1 through December 15, 2023, including the prime Spring Training season.  Similar availability was present for Westin Lagunamar and another couple Westin resorts I looked at.  

Perhaps they held some units back just for this release, hence the widespread availabilty on "opening day" today... Or perhaps this is another IT disaster.


----------



## TravelTime (Nov 30, 2022)

Most people are not aware that the program has launched. Tuggers are early adopters and probably are online looking at the MVC and Vistana booking systems more than the average person. So I assume there is a lot of availability today because it launched today. I assume when Marriott announces Abound that we will see all the inventory getting booked.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 30, 2022)

Wahoo said:


> Many of the Westin resorts are wide-open for booking between Jan 1, 2023 through December 2023.  The volume of availability is surprising to me, to the point where I fear this might be another massive MVC IT debacle.  Might the MVC site be showing lots of availability that is not _truly _available?  When I looked about an hour ago, Westin Kierland was available for check-in for a 5-night stay every single day from January 1 through December 15, 2023, including the prime Spring Training season.  Similar availability was present for Westin Lagunamar and another couple Westin resorts I looked at.
> 
> Perhaps they held some units back just for this release, hence the widespread availabilty on "opening day" today... Or perhaps this is another IT disaster.


I had that same fear.


----------



## mpizza (Nov 30, 2022)

Wahoo said:


> Many of the Westin resorts are wide-open for booking between Jan 1, 2023 through December 2023. The volume of availability is surprising to me, to the point where I fear this might be another massive MVC IT debacle. Might the MVC site be showing lots of availability that is not _truly _available? When I looked about an hour ago, Westin Kierland was available for check-in for a 5-night stay every single day from January 1 through December 15, 2023, including the prime Spring Training season. Similar availability was present for Westin Lagunamar and another couple Westin resorts I looked at.
> 
> Perhaps they held some units back just for this release, hence the widespread availabilty on "opening day" today... Or perhaps this is another IT disaster.



If it is an error, I hope MVC somehow honors the reservations!

I alerted a DC member friend who is doing a happy dance as she has been trying to get to HI for sometime and she was able to book 3 nights in Ko Olina and 5 nights at Westin Maui for March 2023!


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 30, 2022)

Pop up at sign in now says they are ready for booking… so at least it’s something they did on purpose.  ;-)


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice! No Harborside though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 30, 2022)

My account is still not right.  They have always had us on Vistana as owning one of our Westin weeks.  We show on Vistana as Executive Level, and only one of our OF Westin Maui weeks is showing under resorts owned.  I see both weeks under account balances with the SO's listed.  

When are they going to get this right?  It's been months since our weeks transferred into our names.  

I guess 176,700 Staroptions are worth 286,254 Bonvoy points?  Sounds like a bunch, but it's really not.


----------



## Mikieg (Nov 30, 2022)

Aren't there any properties in Key West?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 30, 2022)

Mikieg said:


> Aren't there any properties in Key West?


Don't think so but Hyatt does.


----------



## Venter (Nov 30, 2022)

Steve Fatula said:


> Nice! No Harborside though.


No Westin Riverfront either.


----------



## frank808 (Nov 30, 2022)

Booked KAA for a few days in July.  I am surprised at so much inventory for all of July. Splurged on an oceanfront unit as have only been here on II exchanges.

Also noticed I can only book using Trust points. The system does not show any of my elected points. Did anyone else notice this?  Thanks


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Nov 30, 2022)

Aloha Frank808
Last visited with you at Ko'Olina this spring.
I just used a bunch of points from elections no problem. Even borrowed from 2024. I was able to get some 2beds to replace some 1 bed res. Have to call in morning to cancel the ones.
We are at Waiohai. Spent last week at Waikoloa. Left 24 hours before the fireworks started.
Alice

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2022)

Wahoo said:


> Many of the Westin resorts are wide-open for booking between Jan 1, 2023 through December 2023.  The volume of availability is surprising to me, to the point where I fear this might be another massive MVC IT debacle.  Might the MVC site be showing lots of availability that is not _truly _available?  When I looked about an hour ago, Westin Kierland was available for check-in for a 5-night stay every single day from January 1 through December 15, 2023, including the prime Spring Training season.  Similar availability was present for Westin Lagunamar and another couple Westin resorts I looked at.
> 
> Perhaps they held some units back just for this release, hence the widespread availabilty on "opening day" today... Or perhaps this is another IT disaster.



We didn’t wait on MVC and had all our vacations booked for 2023. Even if they had their act together and had availability ready earlier, my plans were to stay within the MVC family of resorts. Since there’s been so many issues, I wanted to take the least risk as possible.

This isn’t to say they couldn’t have screwed up all inventory. It’s still possible that even MVC inventory is ghost inventory that’s not really available. While I like the MVC product, it seems lately, if they can screw it up, they will. 

I’m taking a conservative approach for a little while until I feel a little more secure about the system. After all, I can’t pay my MF’s using my iPads. Right now I’m having serious trust issues.


----------



## Bodie (Dec 1, 2022)

Didn’t see any of the Bahamas properties on the updated menu.  Is there a specific search word?


----------



## Bodie (Dec 1, 2022)

Also  Hotel and Luxury Residences not populating.


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 1, 2022)

Bodie said:


> Didn’t see any of the Bahamas properties on the updated menu.  Is there a specific search word?



Harborside is not included at launch, and that is the only Bahamas property.


----------



## jwalk03 (Dec 1, 2022)

Mikieg said:


> Aren't there any properties in Key West?



No. Neither Vistana or Marriott have Key West properties.  Hyatt has 3 that you can trade into via Interval though.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 1, 2022)

The wide open availability yesterday at Westin Kierland for Jan-April 2023 is now gone. 

Another data point worth mentioning is that they had a 5 night minimum on that Kierland inventory when it went live.

Amazing how the availability changed in 1 day. 

Glad to be a TUGger to get the early scoop...and thanks to @craigc for posting the new inventory availability yesterday morning.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 1, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> I just booked Westin Kierland Villas for 7 nights in Feb 2023.
> 
> I hope these are real ressys as there was a ton of availability which surprised me a bit.


It’s amazing…. I couldn’t get any dates in Feb during the home resort period or after the 8 month mark….. yet here it is in Abound lol.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 1, 2022)

CPNY said:


> It’s amazing…. I couldn’t get any dates in Feb during the home resort period or after the 8 month mark….. yet here it is in Abound lol.


Curious if they moved it back, or if it all got snatched up in Abound yesterday/today, cuz its gone now.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 1, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> Curious if they moved it back, or if it all got snatched up in Abound yesterday/today, cuz its gone now.


It could be that the inventory wasn’t supposed to be there. Lucky for people who made reservations if that’s the case! I have no skin in the game. I have a ton of used Star Options in 2023.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 2, 2022)

MVC IT still doesn’t seem to have a total handle on things.  Today, 12/2,  I see various Dec 2023 Westin/Sheraton availability through check in date of 12/14/23. But if I look at the “When can I Reserve” tool, it says I should not be able to book Westin/Sheraton resorts for 12/14/23 until Tuesday Dec 20th….18 days from now.   

As I understand it, there is no 13 month window for booking Westin/Sheraton properties, correct?


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 2, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> As I understand it, there is no 13 month window for booking Westin/Sheraton properties, correct?


Officially no; however on day 1 it appears some were able to book 13 months out.  I suspected this may have been a glitch and perhaps that's the case it's it's semi-resolved (clearly the exact message you're getting above isn't correct on timing).


----------



## frank808 (Dec 2, 2022)

Lv2Trvl said:


> Aloha Frank808
> Last visited with you at Ko'Olina this spring.
> I just used a bunch of points from elections no problem. Even borrowed from 2024. I was able to get some 2beds to replace some 1 bed res. Have to call in morning to cancel the ones.
> We are at Waiohai. Spent last week at Waikoloa. Left 24 hours before the fireworks started.
> ...


HI there again. When will you get back to MKO in 2023?

From your reply, I called and spoke with MVC IT. They warned me that there has been some glitches in the system first. Rep looked into it and said that it was a weird that they could not use elected points on my account. Opened up a ticket and to wait till 24 hours to see if glitch is fixed. Just checked and now I am able to use elected points for reservations. Thanks for you reply.


----------



## rthib (Dec 2, 2022)

_[*Moderator Note*: Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ

[Why isn't Harborside included?]_

I know it's not right now but have they ever given a reason why? One of those I don't need to know but now that I don't know I want to know.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 2, 2022)

This is what it said at the bottom of the email the Vistana owners received in the last day or two announcing the new options....

_Owners of Vacation Ownership Interests (VOIs) at The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas and Harborside Resort at Atlantis will not initially have the option to elect to receive Club Points when it becomes available to VSN members. That option will be available only after their reservation systems are upgraded, which we anticipate will occur in 2023. Until that time, other Owners may not reserve stays at these resorts using Club Points._


----------



## klpenny (Dec 2, 2022)

I was at an owner's update there in November.  Harborside is half owned by Atlantis and there are systems and things to integrate.  Thus taking more time.


----------



## alexadeparis (Dec 2, 2022)

rthib said:


> I know it's not right now but have they ever given a reason why? One of those I don't need to know but now that I don't know I want to know.


In my opinion for both places it has to do with other ownership entities owning part of the resort - i was told several times in different presentations that while they are hopeful, they may not ever be able to reach an agreement on those properties.


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 2, 2022)

I think this is about half the story (or maybe just a simplification).  It's not about "ownership" per se, as all the people who bought weeks there are owners.  This is about these being "co-developed" resorts.  The other half of the developer (Kerzner at Atlantis...and I can't remember who at Westin Riverfront) retained some special rights in the HOA documents that require their approval in regards to certain resort affiliation matters.  As those documents were only drafted to permit affiliation in the Vistana Network, permitting them to also participate in Abound requires the co-developer to approve.  My pure speculation is both developers are looking for some sort of "fee" to grant their approval....and MVC is just waiting them out,  looking at legal posturing to push it through or hoping owners at those resorts raise enough of a fuss that the co-developer gives in (or MVC may abandon the idea altogether and leave them just in VSN).

I should qualify the above, I have only looked closely at the Harborside documents but assume given the co-developer states of Westin Riverfront and similar problem getting it into Abound, the contractual problem is similar to what I describe above based on the Harborside docs.


----------



## kozykritter (Dec 2, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> I think this is about half the story (or maybe just a simplification).  It's not about "ownership" per se, as all the people who bought weeks there are owners.  This is about these being "co-developed" resorts.  The other half of the developer (Kerzner at Atlantis...and I can't remember who at Westin Riverfront) retained some special rights in the HOA


East West Development Company. They own the entire Westin Riverfront Hotel/Residences/Timeshare complex plus several buildings they recently built on adjacent land Marriott sold them a few years ago.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 2, 2022)

One thing I did not check into before electing my Vistana points is whether it is still possible to bank 2023 points. I should have asked or I guess I will need to rent them. Does anyone know if there is an extended deadline for banking like they did for electing?

Another question. I am confused by looking at which points were used for my existing reservations. For example, for Crystal Shores next year, it says:
Points Applied: 6,600
2023 use year

So if they are banked points are they really 2022 points being used in 2023 since I am making the reservation for 2023?


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 2, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> One thing I did not check into before electing my Vistana points is whether it is still possible to bank 2023 points. I should have asked or I guess I will need to rent them. Does anyone know if there is an extended deadline for banking like they did for electing?


Assuming elected points from Vistana ownerships have the same calendar-year JAN1-DEC31 Use Year as elected points from Marriott ownerships, then the last day of the Use Year would be 12/31/23. Banking deadlines are either 6 months (Owner, Select, Executive) or 4 months (Presidential, Chairman's Club) prior to the end of the Use Year, so either 6/30/23 or 8/31/23. You have plenty of time to decide if you want to bank 2023 points.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 2, 2022)

SueDonJ said:


> Assuming elected points from Vistana ownerships have the same calendar-year JAN1-DEC31 Use Year as elected points from Marriott ownerships, then the last day of the Use Year would be 12/31/23. Banking deadlines are either 6 months (Owner, Select, Executive) or 4 months (Presidential, Chairman's Club) prior to the end of the Use Year, so either 6/30/23 or 8/31/23. You have plenty of time to decide if you want to bank 2023 points.



Great, I was getting all panicky! Ha ha


----------



## DRH90277 (Dec 3, 2022)

Anybody know?  When MVC buys the Vistana properties, do they bring them up to the MVC standard on their dime or do we pay for this through prospective maintenance fees.  I'm asking this because I read comments about one of the Sheraton properties in serious need of renovation.  This could just be a timing issue if there are sufficient reserves as the property comes in.


----------



## rthib (Dec 3, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Anybody know?  When MVC buys the Vistana properties, do they bring them up to the MVC standard on their dime or do we pay for this through prospective maintenance fees.  I'm asking this because I read comments about one of the Sheraton properties in serious need of renovation.  This could just be a timing issue if there are sufficient reserves as the property comes in.


MVC manager the properties. They only collect dimes. Any expense is paid from the budget which is funded by owners. Renovations should be covered by reserves.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Anybody know?  When MVC buys the Vistana properties, do they bring them up to the MVC standard on their dime or do we pay for this through prospective maintenance fees.  I'm asking this because I read comments about one of the Sheraton properties in serious need of renovation.  This could just be a timing issue if there are sufficient reserves as the property comes in.


There are properties that were already in MVCD but refused to come up to standards MVC set and were excluded from the system.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 3, 2022)

DRH90277 said:


> Anybody know?  When MVC buys the Vistana properties, do they bring them up to the MVC standard on their dime or do we pay for this through prospective maintenance fees.  I'm asking this because I read comments about one of the Sheraton properties in serious need of renovation.  This could just be a timing issue if there are sufficient reserves as the property comes in.


With Marriott Vacations Worldwide being the parent company of Vistana the same way that it's the parent company of Marriott Vacation Club, I'd expect that they will demand that the HOA boards at the Sheraton properties uphold the Sheraton brand standards and the boards at the Westin properties uphold the Westin brand standards, same as they've always expected the MVC, Ritz, Pulse brand standards be upheld by those boards. As others have said, the owners will pay for it in the budgets approved by the boards, and if the brand standards aren't upheld there is a history of Marriott severing the management contracts.


----------



## Bodie (Dec 4, 2022)

frank808 said:


> HI there again. When will you get back to MKO in 2023?
> 
> From your reply, I called and spoke with MVC IT. They warned me that there has been some glitches in the system first. Rep looked into it and said that it was a weird that they could not use elected points on my account. Opened up a ticket and to wait till 24 hours to see if glitch is fixed. Just checked and now I am able to use elected points for reservations. Thanks for you reply.


“some” glitches in the system.”  Kinda gives a whole new meaning to euphemism.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 6, 2022)

rthib said:


> _[Why isn't Harborside included?]_
> 
> I know it's not right now but have they ever given a reason why? One of those I don't need to know but now that I don't know I want to know.











						Received Email Update Re HRA Status in Abound
					

Not sure how many got this (I got it this evening). The email states:  As previously communicated, Owners of Vacation Ownership Interests (VOIs) at Harborside Resort at Atlantis will not have the option to elect to receive Club Points until the technology and reservation systems are aligned. We...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## DJensen (Dec 9, 2022)

Fasttr said:


> The wide open availability yesterday at Westin Kierland for Jan-April 2023 is now gone.
> 
> Another data point worth mentioning is that they had a 5 night minimum on that Kierland inventory when it went live.
> 
> ...



I had looked at Westin Kierland last week for Oct & Nov 2023 and now showing no availability but Marriott Canyon Villas is wide open!! Wonder if there was so little inventory or if there was a glitch?!?!?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2022)

DJensen said:


> I had looked at Westin Kierland last week for Oct & Nov 2023 and now showing no availability but Marriott Canyon Villas is wide open!! Wonder if there was so little inventory or if there was a glitch?!?!?


We don't know and I am sure MVC isn't going to share. It is possible that MVC put up some of their own owned inventory to seed Abound and it only lasted a day. Or perhaps there was some sort of glitch that was allowing owner inventory to show as available and they fixed it. Wew won't know unless we see some people coming in saying MVC cancelled their reservation due to a system issue that allowed them to book something that wasn't available.


----------



## timsi (Dec 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> We don't know and I am sure MVC isn't going to share. It is possible that MVC put up some of their own owned inventory to seed Abound and it only lasted a day. Or perhaps there was some sort of glitch that was allowing owner inventory to show as available and they fixed it. Wew won't know unless we see some people coming in saying MVC cancelled their reservation due to a system issue that allowed them to book something that wasn't available.


The third option is inventory the developer owns and we were not supposed to see. To me it seems more plausible than the idea that it was inventory seeded by the developer with the intention to be booked by owners because it seems all that inventory vanished at once regardless of the unit size, the popularity of the resort, the view, the season and how far we are from the check in day.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 9, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> We don't know and I am sure MVC isn't going to share. It is possible that MVC put up some of their own owned inventory to seed Abound and it only lasted a day. Or perhaps there was some sort of glitch that was allowing owner inventory to show as available and they fixed it. Wew won't know unless we see some people coming in saying MVC cancelled their reservation due to a system issue that allowed them to book something that wasn't available.


My Feb 2023 week at Kierland that I booked on the first day inventory was open still shows as valid in MVC, as well as on my Bonvoy trips listing.  Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## alexb (Dec 9, 2022)

I managed to book 2x 5 night stays at Wkv using marriott every Novmeber date was avalable within 2 days it was all gone


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 9, 2022)

Since @dioxide45 discovered a very small conveyance of Westin/Sheraton weeks to the MVC Trust earlier this year, the weeks that showed up may have been those. Given that there weren't many of them to begin with, it would make sense that once word got out, pent up demand would result in them being snatched up quickly, making it appear they all disappeared at once (and fueling certain conspiracy theories).


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 9, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> Since @dioxide45 discovered a very small conveyance of Westin/Sheraton weeks to the MVC Trust earlier this year, the weeks that showed up may have been those. Given that there weren't many of them to begin with, it would make sense that once word got out, pent up demand would result in them being snatched up quickly, making it appear they all disappeared at once (and fueling certain conspiracy theories).


I checked that conveyance and there were no Westin St John nor any Westin Kierland Villas. I also checked the county website for any new conveyances and found none.


----------

